# Puppy grunting noises



## Cytosol (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently purchased a 11-week old Yellow Lab. I have yet to take him to the vet, but I am planning to do that in a few days. He seems very healthy and happy, as well as eats fine and does his business readily (sometimes TOO readily). One thing I noticed however, is that when I pick him up he makes these grunting noises when he exhales. I have had puppies before and never noticed this, but is this something to be concerned about? It isn't a growling, but a quiet grunt, and it only happens when I pick him up.

Thanks!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Awww puppy grunts!!! I LOVE them! My Skyler still does it and he is 5mo old. I don't know why they do it but I think they sound adorable. All puppies grunt.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oooooh! I LOVE that too! That is my favourite part about puppies  My Brom only did it a few times  He is 6 1/2 months old now.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe it is a Lab thing. Can't remember if the few Shepherds and Goldens we had did it or not.


----------



## K Richardson (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had quite a few labs through my life and all of them grunted. Unfortunately with one dog, he never stopped. 

I have not noticed it with any other breeds that I have or had.

Maybe it is a Lab thing?


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

hmmm... our 1 year old lab mix grunts, for example, when she goes to snuggle on the floor with one of us, and we hug her and love on her, she starts grunting... is this the same thing?


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 9, 2010)

My Tuffy grunts too, particularly when I pick him up to take him out after a nap. I think it's so sweet. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

?_MAYBE_? he is "protesting" being picked-up? I know that when I would go to pick up Leif, he would shy away...I began to do the backwards "bye-bye" that toddler humans do to signal that was my intention (to pick him up)..once I began doing that, I could visually see him "release" himself anticipating the pick-up that was about to commence (meaning that instead of just picking him up out of the blue, he can now tell that I am trying to pick him up...really, it DID make ALOT of difference). Maybe I'm crazy, but, just stating MY findings


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia grunts when I poke her while she's sleeping! Or pick her up when she's half asleep or when she snuggles really comfortably into the covers. I think it's normal.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 26, 2010)

My 3 year old GSD grunts and grumbles. Usually when we are disturbing her sleep! I wouldn't worry unless puppy is showing problems breathing.


----------

